# Barista express burrs have touched each other



## iPa64 (Jun 27, 2020)

Hi, during the last grinder cleaning I have noticed, a scratch around the external burr ????
Not very deep, you have to play with the light to see it !
Once all reassembled, with the grinder running, I tried to go from the coarser position to the finer position, and noticed from the position 3 I can hear a metal sound (a hight-pitched sound), I think burrs are touching each other! I don't think it's recent, because before with the grinder not cleaned I have already noticed, that the speed was decreasing a bit on finer positions, without hearing this metal sound, probably because of ground coffee glued on burrs.

What bothers me is that I generally grind on position 6, 5 even 4 position so just before the burrs are touching each other!

Youtube video


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

It must be an optical illusion it makes it look like the scratch is in the valleys and not the peaks of the burrs....of course "that's impossible".


----------



## iPa64 (Jun 27, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> ...is in the valleys and not the peaks of the....


 Maybe manufacturing defects, poor surface finish, need a run-in period.
Did you have a look to the YouTube video ?

Thanks


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Just viewed it, didn't sound exactly fantastic did it.....


----------



## iPa64 (Jun 27, 2020)

DavecUK said:


> Just viewed it, didn't sound exactly fantastic did it.....


 Exactly, maybe it's time to think about an external grinder &#8230;


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Back in the day we always used to say the same to the guys who bought music centres. Whilst also nodding sagely about the merits of Separates in the first place (pun intended).


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

Yes that don't sound to great, what setting is your outer burr on?


----------



## iPa64 (Jun 27, 2020)

Dalerst said:


> Yes that don't sound to great, what setting is your outer burr on?


 on 6 ( factory value )


----------



## Coffeenoobster (Nov 24, 2018)

Experiencing a similar issue, but mined seemed to slow down without the chirping noise as yours did. Still within warranty so will see what sage say as I don't think I can grind fine enough.

Did you have any luck solving your issue?


----------



## iPa64 (Jun 27, 2020)

Yes I did, I bought an external grinder 😂


----------

